# Overdue - Princess Peach



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm posting this thread because last time I decided I was going to post a waiting room thread.....my doe popped before I could get them up! So here is to the magic of my decision to inducing labor. Ha! These photos were taken two and a half weeks ago. I hesitated to put more straw down as the snow froze to ice and I knew it would be turning to mush just...about...now. I have two pens with deep straw. During the day its not freezing, but I have a kidding pen set up in my mud room in case she goes at night. The weather has been psycho for Idaho the past month.

I'll get new ones tomorrow if she hasn't gone. She was due yesterday by estimates.



















She is a grade mini Mancha, first generation. And she is evil. Lol. She is going to need her horns banded not too long from now as she has decided they are good weapons to try and impale your face when you are trying to hold onto her... I'm just leaving the office. Maybe when I get home she'll be in labor! *dreams big*


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she is cute. I hope everything goes smoothly for her! Our weather in KY has been crazy - unseasonably warm! I can't get over it, so strange that we've had almost no snowfall, and things are already showing signs of life (grass turning green, spring flowers coming up, and buds on trees!), feels more like mid March.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

She is beautiful lol and my little goat with tiny horns is the same way. She barely has horns but she tried to stab my eyes out the other day bahahha I am really considering getting a lamancha to breed to my Nigerian buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)

This morning is was MUSH outside. It's been froze for a couple months, feet of snow turned to ice all over...and then in the 40's the last few days. I'm at a loss on how to clean up all the mud outside, but they have clean, dry places to go bed down in so I guess I can't be all "human" and worry about mud...the goats sure don't seem to care.

Lisa, Mini Manchas are adorable. I've always done Nigerians, this is my first year with them. My first doe to kid had her first milking this morning as her kids are now over 2 weeks old. So far easier than most of my Nigerians to milk due to increased teat size. Although she apparently is going to be a butt about it.

No changes... Although her poor pooch is just hanging out. Almost looks like a vaginal prolapse but I don't think so, nothing is actually pushing out, or turned out...I've never had a goat with a prolapse. Its just really swollen and open looking from the outside...and "flappy" is the best way to describe it. Will get photos up here by tomorrow in another section to see if anyone has dealt with it and thinks it is a concern. I checked to see if she was open at all in the actual entrance and she is closed tight, and checking got me a little blotch of bright red blood. You know what, it looks like hemorrhoids to be honest...

She is an overly easy keeper and was a little tubby when she got bred and in the first couple months of pregnancy, regardless of trying to cut back with her. Wondered if being a bit fat and tiny with what seems like a large litter produces her weird looking back end. One ligament gone, the other still medium firm.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good luck. I'm watching one right now and waiting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Has Peach kidded now?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update??


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Princess peach update please!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Anything??


----------

